# Newbie Nov 2008- Ariens vs Husqvarna?



## sunnydin

I am totally green on this subject. Had shoulder surgery & shovelling is history...
I'm looking at Ariens 927LE. But someone told me to check Husqvarna out before I buy Ariens because he said that Husqvarnas know how to make good snow blowers. 
I had thought of John Deere because of their good farm machinery, but too pricey.
People say that Ariens have very good reputation. So to stay in my price range I'm seriously thinking of the Ariens 927 LE...My house drive way is 600 to 700 square feet. My sidewalk is 4 ft by 60...So is the 927 LE a good unit? I may do two or three neighbour's just out of kindness.
So should I waste my time and energy searching out the Husqvarna? I am a newbie to snow blowers,I am not concerned about hand warmers or lights etc. I am a moose hunter so I can take the cold, but, I want a doggone reliable machine! Any suggestions from guys who know, and have some experience to share? 
Sorry if this question has been answered a zillion times!


----------



## mercer_me

I don't have any snowblowers but I do have some Husqvarna chain saws and they are the only brand I will buy.


----------



## sunnydin

*Thanks Mercer me*

Thanks for the reply. 
Hopefully others wil give me their nickles worth of advice too. I really need to hear from people that have owned eith one and their pluses and minuses of each brand..


----------



## Kenyou

sunnydin;640202 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Hopefully others wil give me their nickles worth of advice too. I really need to hear from people that have owned eith one and their pluses and minuses of each brand..


I bought a 6 hp ariens snow blower in 1964 for my parents. I bought a 7 hp with electric start for myself in 1975. Both machines are still blowing up a storm.


----------



## sunnydin

*Thanks Kenyouo*

Thanks for your thoughts. All the Ariens are sold out in the size I wanted. Every dealer I call is getting low to nil on availablility of snowblowers, ansd it is only November!!. So, I took the plunge today and bought a 826 Simplicity. I really wanted a 10hp unit or bigger, but, it started to get too pricey. I even contemplated a John Deer, but I read somewhere that Simplicity made John Deer blowers (?)...
I am only using this SB for my home, so I am pretty sure this will meet my needs. Maybe if I win the Lottery or Deal or No Deal, I can go bigger.
Thanks again!


----------



## MtlMan

My Husqvarna is 25 years old and still runs perfect with very little maintenance...and for 5 years in my high school years I was doing 4 other driveways all winter long for extra $$.


----------



## Rc2505

I broke down today and decided to go get the snowblower out of the shed and make sure it's ready to go for winter. After opening up the shed I came to the ugly conclusion that I never summerized it. I felt sick to my stomach. I figured what the heck pushed the prime button 6 or 7 times and gave it a good pull. The sweet sound of my simplicity fired right up on the first pull. I hate to say it but it's the only piece of snow equipment I own that hasn't let me down even once. I think you will like your new simplicity. At least if it's even half as decent as mine's been. I think I bought mine about 10 years ago now, and it's great.


----------



## sportscar

I just went through the new snowblower decision process. I was looking to put a plow on my truck, but went with a new bigger snowblower. I narrowed the choice to either a "Pro" level Ariens, Husqvarna, or Simplicity. All had their pros and cons. I have a basic 17 year old Ariens that is still in good shape. This influenced me as well as the Ariens auto differential and chute controls. I went with an Ariens 11528DLE.

Ariens is still made by Ariens. Simplicity is now owned by Briggs&Stratton..not a bad thing. Husqvarnas are made by American Yard Products which makes some Sears and many other brands. Snapper, John Deere and Simplicity are all now made Briggs&Stratton if I remember reading correctly. My buddy has an L-head Husqy and loves it. Toro has high ratings as well. I will say my new Ariens doesn't have quite the same fit and finish as my old unit.

I think if you go Ariens, Husq, Simp, or Toro you cant go wrong. Try them out at a dealer and see which feels best for you. Home Depot and lowes has some of the smaller units, but a good dealer has a better selection, as well as real mechanics to set the machine up.

If you really want some crazy info go to "_The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum"_

http://www.opeonthenet.com/phpBB2/index.php

EDIT: Oops, just re-read you posts and see you went with the Simp. Best of luck and I am sure you will like it, esp if you have never had a blower....I just waxed my new machine (so the snow doesn't stick ). Let it snow!


----------



## Brando55

I just bought the Ariens 9/27 LE yesterday. I heard alot of good things about them. Also i really like that the chute is all metal rather than having the plastic that you get with alot of them.


----------



## sunnydin

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the great feedback!


----------

